# CPT code needed for bx done transvaginally



## Bontrager (Nov 16, 2008)

Our doctor did the following procedure:  Tru-cut biopsy of the right pelvic sidewall mass "transvaginally".   Pt was found to have a pelvic sidewall mass of questionable etiology invading into the bladder ureter.  The pelvic sidewall mass was palpated through the vagina and two passes of the Tru-Cut were performed.  Hemostasis was confirmed on the vaginal wall with silver nitrate sticks.  

Please help us code the *Tru-cut biopsy of the pelvic sidewall mass transvaginally.  *

Patient's diagnosis is complex right pelvic sidewall mass with right ureteral obstruction and invasion into the bladder and uretus.  Patient also has history of colon cancer.

Thank you for your help in coding this biopsy done transvaginally.


----------



## YmbcoderII (Apr 22, 2015)

*tru-cut bx of pelvic mass transvaginall?*

how would I code a tru-cut biopsy of a pelvic mass transvaginally?

need help now please 
and thank you ~


----------

